# Won a free Canada Fishing Trip. Should I Go?



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

I got a call today from Cameron Lake Fishing Lodge http://www.cameronlakefishinglodges.com/

Letting me know that I won a free week of fishing anytime this season. I entered their drawing at the T.C. Hunting and Fishing Show and my name was drawn.

My trip is free, only catch is I need to have 1 other paying person go with me. If I took my dad and split his cost, I figured it would be $550 per person (lodge, train tickets, and gas) That doesn't include food.

I have never been to Canada to fish and I was wondering if it would be worth it for the price. Or are we better off driving in and camping somewhere?

If anyone has any experience fishing the area, or has stayed at the lodge, I would value your opinion.

Also, what time of year would you recommend, if we did go?

Thanks in Advance,
Larry


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Depends on what lodge, type of fish and how good their fishing success is at that lodge. This could be a good deal! If you have never experienced Canada fishing you should try it.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Are they limiting the timeframe in which you can go.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

No. I can go whenever I want.


----------



## monroeboy1 (Nov 22, 2010)

can u trade it for a hunting trip, big bone country!!!


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

They are purely a fishing lodge. Any one been to the area? It is in Oba, Ontarion?


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

Looks like a pretty normal Ontario fishing camp experience. If you have the chance, I'd go! Some of my most memorable fishing experiences are at these kinds of camps in Canada. Fishing is usually top notch and the experience you spend with friends is unforgettable! Spending the week with your dad is a no-brainer!

$500? You can't even get a motel for a week for that - and if you ask my opinion, do the train thing...its pretty cool too!


----------



## JHart (Nov 5, 2009)

My dad and I go to Kabinakagami Lake in Ontario every year. Fishing is incredible and I know Oba isn't too far away bevause the Oba River runs into Kaby Lake and thats where we catch alot of fish at the mouth of the Oba. I say go, great experience


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you for your help. I really appreciate the replies. I called my dad and he is in.
Wife is good with it, and I can get the time off.

You guys that have fished in the area, what time of year is best to go? I'm thinking May 28-June 3.

Also- what are your thoughts on tackle?


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Last week of May first week of June is my favorite for Lake trout.
Very few bugs but can be cold and I have even been snowed on the last week of May. I have had warm weather more than not.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Sounds like a cool trip... Take lots of pics!

What are you guys fishing for?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

Definitely gonna take lots of pics. The lake is supposed to be filthy with walleye and pike. (no lakers) I guess there are also monster perch if you can find them.

I am going to dedicate some time to taking a 40+ inch pike on a fly. Evidently there is another lake we can walk to that has some monsters in it. They have a boat available on it.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

I've fished the Chapleau Preserve area about 100 or 150 miles due east, that early season is always the best chance for big walleyes in post spawn areas, IMO. Summer and fall always seems to be smaller fish, for me at least. 
Have had sunny spring days where the pike stack up in the small shallow bays on north side of the lakes, water warms up a few degrees more than the rest of the lake. My buddies and I have lots of fun competing for most fish in a day, finally all got 'clickers' to keep count cause when you get over 50 or so it can seem like hundreds! 
If they have a couple warm days in a row at that time even that early it can kick the bugs into high gear, black flies and skeeters. And then you can wake up the next day with 12 inches of snow on the ground! Pack for everything, you probably only use 10% of what you take but if you don't have it...
Have fun, post a report and pictures!


----------



## Kiaah1 (Nov 6, 2010)

What you caqn also do that no one else metioned is, do a google search of the loadge,fish,reviews,lake, and all the others. It will help finding out where to go and such.


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

I tried searching for other's reviews of the area, and such. All I got were links back to this thread:lol:


----------



## Drakegunner (Nov 21, 2007)

What kind of tackle should I pack? I am not much of a walleye fisherman.


----------



## bucknuts33 (Mar 5, 2006)

If you are targeting pike and walleyes, i would go later. My best luck for 
trophy northerns in in late August or early September. Hitting shallow bays, flats, river dumps.. Plus also trying reed grass with tubes.. I also catch plenty of walleye then too.. Good Luck and take plenty of pix!!


----------



## Andrew B. (Mar 15, 2008)

For walleye use mostly jigs, cranks, and harnesses but it seems like jigs are really popular for walleye in Canada.


----------



## GoNorthMore (Jul 17, 2009)

Working structure and reefs for walleye I love a mister twister spinner bait with a crawler, also can troll, drift, jig and cast with it. Works good on weeds and reeds for pike too. Crawler harnesses for drifting and trolling, my local bait shop orders me a dozen at a time made with wire leader material to stop the pike bite-offs, and I keep mono harnesses too if wire is putting the walleye off. 

Check with the resort owner for type of fishing for time you will be there; you may be camped out on a reef, basin, or other type of structure in spring, while summer may be trolling for more scattered fish. Also listen closely to color suggestions, difference between something like copper versus brass can be surprising.

Whatever time you go the fish will be there! Listen to the owners for your best advise, and post a report when you get back!!


----------



## brl830 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ihave been fishing at a lake in the area in July. The small mouth fishing was the best i have ever seen. All we were using was rubber frogs.


----------

